
A Lidar-Validated Trajectory for a Long Home Run - oplav
https://technology.mlblogs.com/a-lidar-validated-trajectory-for-a-long-home-run-f9c716206c8b
======
hos234
This is cool. I didn't know lidar point clouds could be generated for an
entire stadium.

Not clear how the impact point was detected in real time (or exit velocity,
launch angle, and spray direction for that matter) without some manual
intervention.

From what I have read of the Hawkeye/Smart Court systems in Tennis, there are
a whole bunch of HD cameras around the stadium to detect the impact point. But
that's just detecting impact(bounce) point on a standard 2D surface of known
dimensions i.e. the tennis court.

Cool link. Thanks for sharing!

~~~
oplav
Exit velocity, launch angle, and spray direction are currently tracked
automatically using a TrackMan radar [1].

Next season, those will be tracked using a Hawk-Eye system [2].

[1] [http://m.mlb.com/glossary/statcast](http://m.mlb.com/glossary/statcast)

[2] [https://www.sporttechie.com/mlb-ball-tracking-technology-
sta...](https://www.sporttechie.com/mlb-ball-tracking-technology-statcast-
hawk-eye-trackman/)

~~~
hos234
Interesting thanks! That sporttechie site was an eye opener. Didn't realize
how much stuff was going on.

